# fantail



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi

red fantail pigeon photo in my loft, with my best wishes

Mahmoud 

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2011/09/fantail.html


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Good one, Thanks


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you Chilangz


----------

